# 10x15 grow room ideas?



## walter.white.widow (Mar 3, 2016)

So i just got a new grow room. 15ftx10ft. Budget isnt an issue. So my question.. Is there a more efficient way than what ive got set up? I tried to draw a quick sketch to give a visual. But ill do my best to explain. 

I have 2 mothers under a 400 watt.. 

Every 2 weeks.. i take 8 clones and move them into the cloning room, which holds a total of 16. While taking the oldest 8, and moving them into 1 of 2 vegging rooms. So veg room (A) will get 8 clones.. Then two weeks later veg room (B) will get 8 clones.. Two weeks later i move veg room (A) into a flower room.. And 8 new clones into (A).. 2 weeks later.. (B) moves to a flower room and gains 8 new clones.. 

This works out to a month of vegging under 1000 watts. Followed by 2 months of flowering under 1,000 watts. (2 flower rooms per cycle). And given the 2 week difference in starting time.. Id be getting a harvest every 2 Weeks. 

I also have designated areas for the reservoir (doing a hydro setup) and all the electronics. 

My question.. Is there a more effecient way with the same amount of lighting/space? Im just curious to hear your ideas given the same area and roughly 4-5k startup budget.


----------



## justugh (Mar 4, 2016)

walter.white.widow said:


> So i just got a new grow room. 15ftx10ft. Budget isnt an issue. So my question.. Is there a more efficient way than what ive got set up? I tried to draw a quick sketch to give a visual. But ill do my best to explain.
> 
> I have 2 mothers under a 400 watt..
> 
> ...


be simpler to make 3 rooms well really 2

mother clones and veggie in 1 room (18/6)
flowering in a 2nd room (12/12)

just to pull in each month u would need to stager them .....put in 3 plants each month by the 3rd month u will be pulling out 3 plants every month on that cycle

why this to lessen your cost/work

the other big thing u forgot is walk way paths ......and paths all the way around plants so u can water and work on each

as for your lights ....1000w HIDs are a 5x5 area hids put off alot of heat so air cooled u are going to need mini splits to cool the area off effectively .....u might thing of looking into LEDs for the lower heat factor and energy use ......plus it would allow u to pick less powerful mini splits or possibly just need one large mini split for both rooms

since u are going this much u might as well add in a Co2 burner for power

the next part u need to work in design is work area/table to keep feed and gear

other part is a dry area if u are going to do that in there
light controlled (total darkness)
RH controlled (50% rh golden zone)
wind movement(fans blowing air around in all different directions to make the buds dry evenly and fast)
smell controll ( just that smell control )

just know grow time is 4 to 6 weeks normally and flower time is 10 to 12 weeks


----------



## walter.white.widow (Mar 4, 2016)

justugh said:


> be simpler to make 3 rooms well really 2
> 
> mother clones and veggie in 1 room (18/6)
> flowering in a 2nd room (12/12)
> ...


I have a seperate area for drying and supplies. Other than that i like the other ideas. I have cooling taken care of, and plan on switching to LEDs after a few harvests (gotta save the $$ first). unless you know a place i could afford to get them within the 5k budget. Also, just out of curiosity.. whyd you pick 3 plants on this set up? As opposed to say 8 smaller ones.. Or will the yeild end up about the same given the (roughly) month veg time?


----------



## justugh (Mar 5, 2016)

walter.white.widow said:


> I have a seperate area for drying and supplies. Other than that i like the other ideas. I have cooling taken care of, and plan on switching to LEDs after a few harvests (gotta save the $$ first). unless you know a place i could afford to get them within the 5k budget. Also, just out of curiosity.. whyd you pick 3 plants on this set up? As opposed to say 8 smaller ones.. Or will the yeild end up about the same given the (roughly) month veg time?


i know a marker of matrix S lghts 
http://www.ledzeal.com/p44.html

the info is in meters so u need to convert it to feet.........this is the markers of the light they will build it and sell u 1 or 1000 units ......the cost compared to retail is un believable i got 2 600w 2 controller shipping and import fees 1100.......the 900watt unit cost almost 1500 from any store here 
http://www.amazon.com/Eonstar®-Hydroponic-Matrix-SP900-Controller/dp/B00ENA1RUU


to get the current price list u see that little box on the left of the screen that fallow u down as u look at the page .....contact one of those 2 guys and ask for a price list (and any other ?s u have about the light ) .....they will bill u tho paypal and ship it fed ex from hong kong 

if u want a light does veggie flower and UV plus daisy chain controlled .......i love this light i been playing with spectrum for the last 2 years with it


----------



## justugh (Mar 5, 2016)

walter.white.widow said:


> I have a seperate area for drying and supplies. Other than that i like the other ideas. I have cooling taken care of, and plan on switching to LEDs after a few harvests (gotta save the $$ first). unless you know a place i could afford to get them within the 5k budget. Also, just out of curiosity.. whyd you pick 3 plants on this set up? As opposed to say 8 smaller ones.. Or will the yeild end up about the same given the (roughly) month veg time?


 sorry why did i pick 3 

i grow auto plants so i know a plant can grow into a monster if the feeding of it is right ........i been avg 2.5x2.5 footprint for the whole plant some of them got to 3x3 i even made a monster plant take up a 4x4

i do not know how big u are going to grow the plants ......so i went with a safe number .....if your system can handle more /u want more just increase the numbers.....but i have found the plant is directly linked to the amount of food /water u can offer it (7 gallon planter holds 1 gallon of water but it takes up about 15 inches of footprint ....the plant will go 2.5x2.5 or 3x3 in that kind of planter ) 

and unless u are a supplier it is better to start with a smaller number and grow it out as time goes on ...and u have dialed in the system for the strains u like (rem a new set up means u need to retweak all the fine details to get it to make the best stuff)


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 5, 2016)

Just a veg and flower is all you need in my opinion. Clones can be on an ideally installed shelf in your veg room getting hardly any light leaving floor space for the veg plants. I don't keep a mother my veg room is a walk in closet. My flower is 19x15 I was doing 3600w last winter supported by a walk in closet as veg. I take cuttings from my oldest veg plants.


----------

